# Welcher Motorschutz



## Björn2305 (25 Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte mal eure Meinung zum Motorschutz hören.

Ab welcher Motorgröße wird bei euch welcher Motorschutz eingesetzt?
Bei einem Kunden ist ein Motor (Dahlander 22/33kW) weggeraucht der nur über ein Motorschutzrelais abgesichert war. 
In der neuen Wicklung werden jetzt zusätzlich Thermistorwiderstände eingebaut.
Meiner meinung nach hätte vorher auch Motorschutzschalter eingebaut werden müssen. Die den Motor bei Überlast auf jeden Fall wegschalten.
Ist natürlich auch alles eine Kosatenfrage. Aber bestimmt alles günstiger als ein Produktionsausfall.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2009)

Der Motorschutzschalter hat eigentlich gegenüber eines Motorschutzrelais, 
noch den kurzschlußschutz. Je nach Schaltungsart oder Anlaufverhalten,
macht ein Motorschutzrelais doch sinn. Bei schweranlauf wird dann schon
mal das relais z.b. bei Stern-Dreieck in den Dreieckpfad gehängt, um das
Auslösen während der anlaufphase zu verhindern.
Die Lössung mit dem Thermistor ist eigentlich der beste weg, das bringt
erst eine Auslösung wenn der Motor zu heiß wird. Den Kurzschlußschutz durch
Sicherungen oder Motorschutz, darf mann aber nicht vergessen.


----------



## jabba (25 Oktober 2009)

Bei Dahlander muss jede Leistungsstufe die wesentlich von der anderen abweicht separat abgesichert sein. Das wäre in diesem Fall ein Relais für 22 KW und eines für 33KW. Dies wäre beim Einsatz eines Thermistors anders , da nur einer benötigt wird. Jedoch baue ich immer bei Verwendung eines Thermistors unabhängig noch den normalen Motorschutz (meist Motorschutzschalter) ein . Dies ist sinnvoll, weil ein Thermistor schon mal falsch "anschlagen" kann oder defekt geht. Die Raparatur kann man dann zurückstellen, da ja der andere Motorschutz noch aktiv ist.

Was heisst denn abgeraucht bei dem Motor, in dem Falle kann ich mir nur vorstellen , das der Motorschutz auf 33kW eingestellt war und der Motor auf 22kW lief. Zum abschalten reicht es vollkommen aus im Fehlerfall die Leistungsschütze durch das Bimetall abzuschalten. 
Gerade bei kleineren Leistungen hat der Motorschutzschalter enorme Vorteile durch die Kurzschlussfestigkeit, das heisst ich muss nicht jeden Antrieb einzeln absicheren , was bei kleinen Antrieben über Bimetall öfter erforderlich ist.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Oktober 2009)

"Normale" Antriebe bekommen bei uns immer einen Motorschutzschalter.
Erstens hast du den Kurzschlußschutz, zweitens allpoliges Abschalten (Reparatur), drittens geringerer Aufwand (Lagerhaltung, Verdrahtung) als bei Vorsicherung und Bimetall.

Bei Dahlander verwende ich einen Motorschutzschalter für den Kurzschlußschutz und 2 Bimetall für die einzelnen Leistungsstufen. Ist zwar etwas aufwendiger, aber Vorsicherungen sind bei uns halt eher selten.

Thermistorschutz wenden wir nur bei erschwerten Bedingungen (Schweranlauf, Kurzzeitbetrieb mit erhöhter Last) an. Wobei wir auch schon desöfteren hier Fehlalarme hatten.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Björn2305 (26 Oktober 2009)

Es wuredn in diesem Fall nicht alle Schütze durch die Relais
weggeschaltet. Und der Motor lief noch so lange im Stern 
niedrige Drehzahl bis die Vorsicherungen kamen.
Aber das war halt zu spät.
Ich bin auch der Meinung immer ein Motorschutzschalter 
zu verwenden und zusätzlich bei Stern-Dreieck oder halt
Dahlander Motorschutzrelais.


----------



## ExGuide (26 Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es sich hier nicht um einen Garantiefall handelt. Je nach dem, wie alt die Anlage ist, musste sie den geltenden Errichtungsbestimmungen und den EG-Richtlinien entsprechen.

Ich zitiere hier mal den Abschnitt 7.3 der aktuellen EN 60204-1, aber der Text ist nicht wesentlich geändert worden, so ähnlich war es nach meiner Erinnerung schon immer...



> 7.3 Schutz von Motoren gegen Überhitzung
> 7.3.1 Allgemeines
> Schutz von Motoren gegen unzulässige Erwärmung muss für jeden Motor mit einer Bemessungsleistung über 0,5 kW vorgesehen werden.
> Ausnahmen: Bei Anwendungen, wo eine automatische Unterbrechung des Motorbetriebes nicht akzeptabel ist (z. B. bei Feuerlöschpumpen), muss die Erfassungseinrichtung ein Warnsignal abgeben, auf welches der Bediener reagieren kann.
> ...


----------

